# Optoma HD65



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been looking at the Optoma HD65. It's a budget 720p projector that has been getting rave reviews. From the screen shots I have seen this thing looks pretty amazing and a great value at only $660.00 shipped. I just wanted to know if anyone here has one and what are your opinions. Since it's my first projector I think the HD65 will be just what I need.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

From the review at Projector Central, it looks like a great buy. I did not see it at the price you mentioned -- lowest I found was at Abe's of Maine for $749.18 w/free shipping. 
Review: http://www.projectorcentral.com/optoma_hd65_review.htm


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Everyone on AVSforums says to buy it on eBay. Their factory refurbished with 0 hours on the bulb. I plan on doing about a 130" screen. The only problem with the HD65 that I have run into is the same with most if not all the DLP projectors and that is placement issues. The room I am turning into a theater is only about 14'7" long so I don't know if I can get 130" or not.


----------

